# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  خارطة الطريق : ناصر بابكر : الكرنفال ورحلة الأبطال

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
الكرنفال ورحلة الأبطال

* يترقب أنصار المريخ بشغف كبير حلول أمسية الأحد القادم لأخذ مواقعهم في معقل زعيم الأندية السودانية القلعة الحمراء.. والأمر لا يتعلق فقط بالرغبة في مؤازرة فرسان كتيبة الفرنسي غارزيتو أو الاستمتاع بالعروض التي يقدمها رفاق الأمير كمال في الموسم الحالي سيما مباريات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. إذ يترقب عشاق ومحبو النادي الكبير موعد مواجهة الأحمر لحامل اللقب للاستمتاع بالكرنفال الذي يصنعه زلزال الملاعب في كل مواجهة أفريقية ولعيش الأجواء الاحتفالية البديعة واللوحات التي يتم رسمها في مدرجات قلعة المريخ في كل موقعة قارية.
* وقبل أيام من موعد النزال.. يترقب الكل جديد المدرجات الحمراء التي تستحدث الكثير من الروائع في كل مباراة بما يخطف الأنظار ويعبد طريق المريخ للانتصار وكل الشواهد في الكوكب الأحمر حالياً تؤكد أن موقعة التاسع من أغسطس ستشهد من جديد الأنصار ومن إبداعاتهم ما يفوق سحر الجولات الفائتة بعد أن باتت المجموعات الجماهيرية العديدة إلى جانب المنتديات وقروبات (الواتس اب) وروابط المريخ بالخارج تتنافس على ابتكار ما يخطف الأضواء ويجمل معقل المريخ ويزيد من قوة فرسانه.
* التراس جوارح المريخ ظل ومنذ أكثر من عشرة أيام يرتب لـ(تيفو) فريد يتم عرضه بطريقة مميزة في الجهة الشرقية من الملعب التي يرتادها الجوارح.. تجمع الروابط أكد أيضاً أنه يرتب لدخلة مميزة في موقعة وفاق سطيف بعد أن أعلن حالة الاستنفار القصوى منذ أيام.. صحيفة المبادرات المستمرة والدعم المتواصل والمساهمات المميزة والحديث بكل تأكيد عن صحيفة (المريخ) بمنتدى (كوورة سودانية) ستقوم بتوفير عدد 100 فوفوزيلا إلى جانب ستة أعلام بمقاسات ضخمة ستغطي أجزاء كبيرة من المدرجات بواسطة العضو محمد ياسر الشهير بـ(أبو حرم).. لجنة التعبئة بدأت أمس ترتيباتها باجتماع حاشد بدار النادي لإكمال العدة لتوفير مساندة تاريخية وغير مسبوقة للأحمر في موقعة الأحد.
* ومن المؤكد أن أنظار القاعدة الحمراء ستتجه كالعادة للجهة الجنوبية (الكورفا سود) لتكحل أعينها برؤية جديد (بركان المدرجات) التراس اولمبيوس مونس الذي أحدث نقلة هائلة في طريقة التشجيع وأستحدث أساليب مبتكرة على الملاعب السودانية ونجح في تغيير عقلية المدرجات إلى جانب الإبداع منقطع النظير والمتواصل لأفراد تلك المجموعة التي تصنع الروائع في كل موقعة أفريقية ما جعل الـ(تيفو) الذي صنعته في مباراة مولودية العلمة في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات يفوز بلقب أفضل (تيفو) في الجولة الأولى من مجموعات الأبطال والكونفدرالية في اختيار صحيفة (التراس برس) وهي أول صحيفة إلكترونية متخصصة في شؤون الألتراس في الوطن العربي ما يعد شهادة إجادة لبركان المدرجات وتحديا للمجموعة لتقديم الأجمل والأحلى والأفضل في موقعة وفاق سطيف والمؤكد أن رجال الكورفا سود سيكونون في الموعد.
* وإن كان ثمة ما أتمناه شخصياً، فهو ألا يكتفي أنصار المريخ بالاستمتاع بإبداعات اولمبيوس مونس وطريقتهم المجنونة والمدهشة في المساندة وأن يبادروا لدعمهم بالتواجد معهم خلف المرمى الجنوبي والمشاركة معهم في التشجيع والمؤازرة لإنجاح مبادرتهم المتعلقة بصناعة (مدرج اللهب) الذي لا يتطلب سوى ارتداء الأحمر والتواجد خلف المرمى الجنوبي ومشاركة أعضاء اولمبيوس مونس التشجيع طوال زمن المباراة دون توقف ولا تأثر بأداء ولا بنتيجة.
* وإلى جانب إبداعات الكيانات الجماهيرية العديدة التي باتت تصنع من مباريات الفرقة الحمراء القارية مهرجانات للمتعة وللتنافس على الإبداع والروائع.. فإن أنصار المريخ بدأوا منذ الأمس عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك وواتساب) إلى جانب المنتديات حملة واسعة النطاق لترديد نشيد (مريخي أنا الانتماء) قبل انطلاقة المباراة بواسطة كل الجمهور وبمشاركة الإذاعة الداخلية وذلك بعد تداول الكلمات واللحن عبر القروبات المختلفة في انتظار مبادرة للتكفل بطباعة (40) ألف نسخة من النشيد وتوزيعها على الأنصار في مداخل القلعة الحمراء ليتمكن كل الجمهور من المشاركة في ترديد النشيد.
* ومع تبقي أربعة أيام على الموقعة، فإن الساعات القادمة يمكن أن تشهد المزيد من المبادرات الفريدة من نوعها التي تهدف لتزيين قلعة النار والانتصار في موقعة صراع بطاقة نصف النهائي خاصة من قبل روابط المريخ بالخليج بعد أن صنعت الأوراق الحمراء والصفراء التي تم توزيعها بمبادرة من رابطة المريخ بأبوظبي شكلاً بديعاً في مواجهة مولودية العلمة.
* الأحد التاسع من أغسطس.. زلزال الملاعب يصنع الكرنفال لدعم رحلة المريخ في الأبطال.


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

** الأحد التاسع من أغسطس.. زلزال الملاعب يصنع الكرنفال لدعم رحلة المريخ في الأبطال.

*

----------

